# ZOMG, Instant Boner!!! (Warning: Ferrari Content)



## BigPhi84 (Jul 29, 2009)

Gentlemen, I present to you photos of the newly announced Ferrari 458 Italia. Stats will be posted later.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. Fucking beautiful lines.


----------



## FYP666 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Ding*


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 29, 2009)

....my pants are getting tight


----------



## orb451 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks to me a bit like they mixed an Enzo Ferrari & a F430... or maybe what would happen if those two cars got together and had a kid.

Beautiful. Any idea on the price? I'm going to need another paper route.

orb.........


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 29, 2009)

Gotta love that sound!


----------



## budda (Jul 29, 2009)

Broner alert!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2009)

Id like to have that vehicle, so I could sell it and get something actually important.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Xaios (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never really cared for the look of a lot of exotic cars. I think the biggest reason is the whole rear-mounted engine look, these cars tend to have hoods that make them look like the pug dog of automobiles, except uglier. For me, a car needs a substantial hood to balance out aesthetically.

For example, 4th generation Supra:






Now THAT'S what I'm talking about.

(For the record, while I mildly dislike the look of a lot of exotic cars, I HATE the look of most tuners).


----------



## windu (Jul 29, 2009)

nice! love that supra. not a fan of exotic like xaios said. gotta have a long front end.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 29, 2009)

looks great, but I don't know why, but I think - whatever, just another Ferrari


----------



## darren (Jul 29, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. Probably one of their most stunning designs in recent years. No extra vents, holes or lines anywhere. Every element has its purpose, and it flows together beautifully as a whole.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 29, 2009)

Xaios said:


> I've never really cared for the look of a lot of exotic cars. I think the biggest reason is the whole rear-mounted engine look, these cars tend to have hoods that make them look like the pug dog of automobiles, except uglier. For me, a car needs a substantial hood to balance out aesthetically.










Need a long phallic frontend, eh? LOL. j/k


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 29, 2009)

I like their older stuff like the Testarossa, F40, F50 better. The new stuff looks too simple IMO.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 29, 2009)

darren said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Probably one of their most stunning designs in recent years. No extra vents, holes or lines anywhere. Every element has its purpose, and it flows together beautifully as a whole.



There's this one car in my town that would absolutely make you cringe. It's an old silver Mazda Precidia, 1993 I think. It used to belong to my old roommate. When he had it, it was pretty much stock, except for the stereo.

The person who bought it basically turned it into the Wal-Mart special. They added these stick on faux-chrome hole things to make it look like it had intakes all the way down the front of the car, they put on these ugly blue windshield wipers, a blue glowing license plate holder, these horrifically ugly stickers... just awful.

There's another heinous monstrosity of a car that's even worse. It's a late 90s Chevy cavalier with a cheapo body kit. The fact of the cheapness of the body kit isn't the most offensive part, it's the fact that they _didn't actually take off the original body paneling before putting this on_. They basically GLUED the new body kit in place. It is just fucked.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 29, 2009)

What happened to the 360 look? That looked infinitely better than the newer versions of it. This looks like a crappy enzo wannabe lol.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 29, 2009)

i'm not a car guy at all, but most Ferrari models give me a boner, despite the fact that i know they're useless for anything remotely practical other than driving fast and having fun, or looking cool to people who nerd out about cars or just how much money you must have to be driving fancy ones...but yeah, that is hot to death


----------



## orb451 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Xaios, where I'm from we have two words for cars like that: Lowell Massachusetts. The place is CRAWLING (or was back in the day) with idiots that did those types of things to cars.

"but but but, whaddya mean??? You mean stickers DON'T add horsepower to the car???? That having a 40lb spoiler on the back of a front wheel drive car isn't going to help the top speed??? That my K&N Cool air intake isn't giving me 20+HP??????"

Idiots the lot of them. I respect real tuners, even if I disagree with their sense of style. And this particular Ferrari looks pretty good to me. I don't think it is or is meant to be a strict rear engine car though. Looks more like a mid engine super car ala the Enzo than anything else.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's an in-depth preview of this car.

Ferrari 458 Italia is the latest masterpiece from Maranello: AutoWeek Magazine


----------



## leandroab (Jul 29, 2009)

Meh...

I like Lamborghinis more...

Ferraris are overrated 

Aaaand I was just told by my BROTHER that he just bought a Porsche 911....










...a red one....









... he bought a fucking Porsche....


...
...



... 


OMFG MY BROTHER BOUGHT A PORCHE!!!! HOLY FACK!!!!!!
!!!!
!!!!!


----------



## Variant (Jul 29, 2009)

That's absolutely vile. The Mk.4 Supra's had wonky proportions to begin with, all that 2001 F&F 'street cred' isn't helping. 

The new Ferrari, on the other hand looks great.  Not sure that I like the flatted high pressure area (surely there to split the airflow, and a material that resists/hides the inevitable stone chips), but the nose _*is*_ nice an lean. The 430 always looked a little brick-y on the front end.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 29, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Meh...
> 
> I like Lamborghinis more...
> 
> ...




Meh, I haven't like Lamborghini since Volkswagen took over. Too angular and boxy in their designs.

BTW, which Porsche 911 did your bro get? It might be heresy, but that first pic of the Ferrari 458 I posted kinda reminds me of a Porsche in the "face" (if that makes any sense.)


----------



## Bungle (Jul 29, 2009)

The Supra was an ordinary car with an awesome engine. But I always thought they looked pretty good as long as they weren't tarted up with tacky bodykits and 400 inch chrome wheels.

But everybody knows that it's not Ferrari's or Porsche's or Lamborghini's or Supra's that get the chicks, but these bad boys:


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 29, 2009)

Bungle said:


> The Supra was an ordinary car with an awesome engine. But I always thought they looked pretty good as long as they weren't tarted up with tacky bodykits and 400 inch chrome wheels.
> 
> But everybody knows that it's not Ferrari's or Porsche's or Lamborghini's or Supra's that get the chicks, but these bad boys:



Ewww, what is that?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 29, 2009)

Bungle said:


> The Supra was an ordinary car with an awesome engine. But I always thought they looked pretty good as long as they weren't tarted up with tacky bodykits and 400 inch chrome wheels.
> 
> But everybody knows that it's not Ferrari's or Porsche's or Lamborghini's or Supra's that get the chicks, but these bad boys:






Toyota Corolla or Seca 

There are heaps of them in Australia, without even looking at where you were from I was like "Aussie!"


----------



## Bungle (Jul 29, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> There are heaps of them in Australia, without even looking at where you were from I was like "Aussie!"


Toyota Corolla Seca FTW! Fuck all to register, fuck all to insure, uses fuck all petrol and you don't have to worry about where you park the fucker.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 29, 2009)

I prefer Lambos, their boxy and angular designs are reminiscent of the 80s hey-day of super cars. A good motorbike however, will plough all of these cars into the ground in terms of acceleration and pure fun factor.


----------



## Variant (Jul 29, 2009)

True... well, 99% of them, anyway... but I can make a short, but sweet list of cars that dash motorbikes.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks cool in a weird kind of way.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 29, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> BTW, which Porsche 911 did your bro get?



A 1980 Porsche 911



a red one...

and it's in fucking mint condition...

my brother is crazy as fuck... got it from ebay motors for 9500 bucks I think...


----------



## playstopause (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow. Insane. (the car wich this thread is about)


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 30, 2009)

Xaios said:


> I've never really cared for the look of a lot of exotic cars. I think the biggest reason is the whole rear-mounted engine look, these cars tend to have hoods that make them look like the pug dog of automobiles, except uglier. For me, a car needs a substantial hood to balance out aesthetically.
> 
> For example, 4th generation Supra:
> 
> ...


thats not a supra, that's a heavily modified Veilside supra....


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok - stop fucking derailing the thread. You wanna talk about bikes *MAKE* your own thread.


----------



## Bungle (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, back on topic:

The Mazda RX-7 Spirit R Type A gives me boners. I hate it when people go all "Fast and furious" with them though, I'd just leave it stock standard.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 31, 2009)

^ Wtf - did you not read what I just _posted_ above you? This thread is dedicated to the Ferrari... stop derailing it


----------



## Variant (Jul 31, 2009)

^
Japan's got styling right about three times over the last 100 years, this is one of those three instances. Extra points for not being a fat cow of a car as well. 

I do remember aerodynamicist Paul VanVulkenburg commenting about the retardation of the "aero package" on the uprated model here doing _*nothing*_ but adding weight and drag (it did not benefit the -L : D ratio), along with the Porsche 911's nonsensical deployable spoiler (which was/is emplaced to stabilize the car through improved neg. lift) which deploys at 70 mph, even in a straight line, then folds *down* at 50 mph.  If it goes up at speed, why the crap would it need to retract?!



djpharoah said:


> Ok - stop fucking derailing the thread. You wanna talk about bikes *MAKE* your own thread.



LOL... car threads in non-car forums (and even on most of them) will _*always*_ turn into "my favorite car" (or "favorite bike", or "favorite aircraft", or "spaceship") treads. They're cursed. There's a reason I'm here and not on supercars.net right now.


----------



## Bungle (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh ok then, you win. But for the record, I'd still rather have the Spirit R...








































Variant said:


> ^
> Japan's got styling right about three times over the last 100 years, this is one of those three instances.


I agree.

1. Toyota 2000GT
2. Datsun 240Z
3. FD3S Mazda RX-7


----------



## Xaios (Jul 31, 2009)

I could DEFINITELY live with that Spirit R.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone think that the front end of it looks like a lambo 



Esp Griffyn said:


> I prefer Lambos, their boxy and angular designs are reminiscent of the 80s hey-day of super cars. A good motorbike however, will plough all of these cars into the ground in terms of acceleration and pure fun factor.



Until you crash 

I also like lambos. Specifically the Gallardo, there's a really upscale dealer in a town like an hour away from me with a burnt orange 2003 Gallardo there. I seriously almost crash every time I drive by it. I'd give up my car for a Lambo, and I put blood, sweat, and tears into that thing 



leandroab said:


> A 1980 Porsche 911
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... You need to get him to do a picstory... Second to the lambo is the Porsche 911, and while I do like the new ones the older models are sex.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 1, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Until you crash




Honestly don't even pull that line! My brother comes out with that shit all the time, no matter how fast your vehicle is, don't drive it beyond your abilities, so you don't crash


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 2, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Honestly don't even pull that line! My brother comes out with that shit all the time, no matter how fast your vehicle is, don't drive it beyond your abilities, so you don't crash



Until a drunk hits you. One of my close friends was on a motorcycle, had been driving for years, is a great driver and was doing everything right. He got hit by a drunk and was in the hospital for more than a year. Doctors told him if he'd been in even a small car, he'd probably have been in for about a week, maybe two.

Just because you are functioning as you should doesn't mean everyone else is, and unfortunately they can hold your lives in their hands just as much as they hold their own


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 2, 2009)

Alas, this is the risk we take! That said, you can still have a lot of fun within the legal limits on a bike. One of my mates has a Kawasaki Ninja (600cc) and can get it to 140mph on a road near my house. A tire failure or a tank-slapper at that speed and its gonna be fatal, no doubts about it. At least by riding to the law you are less likely to get zwned.

As for how this relates to cars, I've currently got a 1.3L petrol Ford Fiesta, its nippy because its a petrol and the car itself is really light, so its got some go in it, I was considering upgrading to a 1.7 Turbo diesel Vauxhall Astra sport or a 1.9 Turbo diesel Ford Mondeo, but then I'd probably find myself riding to the wire all the time since the acceleration is so exhilirating in those cars. Granted the speed limit might be 60mph, but when you accelerate into corners to meet the speed limit as you go around them is when you tend to have accidents. Still, I will probably get an Astra sport some day 

Pretty nice looking cars I reckon


----------



## jymellis (Aug 2, 2009)

Xaios said:


> I've never really cared for the look of a lot of exotic cars. I think the biggest reason is the whole rear-mounted engine look, these cars tend to have hoods that make them look like the pug dog of automobiles, except uglier. For me, a car needs a substantial hood to balance out aesthetically.
> 
> For example, 4th generation Supra:
> 
> ...


 

i actually like the body of the 91 i had more, theres just something about that 1986.5-1993.5 that i love


----------



## hutchman (Aug 2, 2009)

Sha-wing!!!!!!


----------

